# Parking Enforcement



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

I was wondering if your city or town has strict parking enforcement. In San Luis Potosi it appears to be a free for all. The only parking enforcement seems to be in El Centro where they have installed those boxes every so often that you put in you money and a printed receipt comes out and you put it on your dash board. The zones are well marked with signs. Otherwise people park wherever they please, including on corners and along the divide on the divided blvds. on non major streets and in the middle of extra wide streets. In TJ and Mexicali people seem only do this on days of special events or near the larger las tianguis.


----------

